# Wanted R32 GTR



## ashleyt (Apr 8, 2021)

Looking for a nice clean example, please messaged me if you're considering selling or know someone who is. Will consider standard or modded.

Thanks


----------



## ashleyt (Apr 8, 2021)

Hoping to find the right car for my friend


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah... so that's an Evo...


----------



## ashleyt (Apr 8, 2021)

Chris_Gojira said:


> Yeah... so that's an Evo...


Congratulations...... not sure what you’re getting at, just a bit of friendly chat, but 10 out of 10 for observation


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

ashleyt said:


> Congratulations...... not sure what you’re getting at, just a bit of friendly chat, but 10 out of 10 for observation


Don’t get me wrong here, but a new user with a 2 post history asking to buy an R32 GTR for his/her friend while posting an EVO is a bit dodgy to me.


----------



## ashleyt (Apr 8, 2021)

Chris_Gojira said:


> Don’t get me wrong here, but a new user with a 2 post history asking to buy an R32 GTR for his/her friend while posting an EVO is a bit dodgy to me.


Dodgy in what way? The R32 will be for me, when I said “friend” I meant a friend for the Tommi Makinen, I’ve literally joined the forum to find an R32 from an enthusiast? I don’t think it’s dodgy at all, you could be paranoid. I’m a genuine buyer looking for a nice R32, i went to view one today at Harlow Jap Autos and that didn’t go down too well either as they forgot the keys to the car and I had to wait 40 minutes to be told this.


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

ashleyt said:


> Dodgy in what way? The R32 will be for me, when I said “friend” I meant a friend for the Tommi Makinen, I’ve literally joined the forum to find an R32 from an enthusiast? I don’t think it’s dodgy at all, you could be paranoid. I’m a genuine buyer looking for a nice R32, i went to view one today at Harlow Jap Autos and that didn’t go down too well either as they forgot the keys to the car and I had to wait 40 minutes to be told this.


Well sorry for the misunderstanding.
Reason for me doubting is the high number of thefts lately after people put their cars up for sale.

good luck with the search!


----------



## ashleyt (Apr 8, 2021)

Chris_Gojira said:


> Well sorry for the misunderstanding.
> Reason for me doubting is the high number of thefts lately after people put their cars up for sale.
> 
> good luck with the search!


Thank You!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Weird a dealer looses a sale over keys!


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Chris_Gojira said:


> misunderstanding


I thought the same when I read the post 😅🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

tonigmr2 said:


> Weird a dealer looses a sale over keys!


I work for very large main dealer and it happens more than you would like to think.

60 odd people + at some sites plus all the usual contractors for dents, chips and paint. Keys get locked in tool boxes, left in pockets and taken home all the time.


----------



## ashleyt (Apr 8, 2021)

tonigmr2 said:


> Weird a dealer looses a sale over keys!


When you call them and they say come down at 13:00, so you arrive and no one is there, wait 40 minutes and finally someone arrives but it’s not the sales guys, it’s someone else who also met a dent removal guy and let him in to work on one of the cars, I was told that the other sales guy had to go do something else and the keys are NOT onsite, but the car was open and I was free to look around, to me the car didn’t look like it was worth the £45k asking price.... that and the fact I couldn’t even start it and there were no keys on site.... I lost interest, don’t know about you but £45k is a Hell of a lot of money to me and I expected a better experience if I’m honest, that lost the sale. 
cheers


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Was that the blue one they have up for £45k? If so it will save me a visit if she's a bit of a melon. Also, avoid the purple engine R32 GTR on eBay, nice spec but not in a great condition. All the best with your hunt matey, hope you find a friend for the Evo.


----------



## ashleyt (Apr 8, 2021)

Wade said:


> Was that the blue one they have up for £45k? If so it will save me a visit if she's a bit of a melon. Also, avoid the purple engine R32 GTR on eBay, nice spec but not in a great condition. All the best with your hunt matey, hope you find a friend for the Evo.


Its gunmetal grey. I mean go have a look by all means, I didn’t even have it started, don’t wanna slate the guys there, but I had a really bad experience. And to me, the car getting look like it was worth the asking price, I could be wrong.

thank you, you too


----------



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Have you considered importing one yourself? JM Imports (Jurgen) are great at doing this and will be able to source what your looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Agreed that is a rubbish experience as their cars are top dollar money-wise.


----------



## ashleyt (Apr 8, 2021)

mrobinson2 said:


> Have you considered importing one yourself? JM Imports (Jurgen) are great at doing this and will be able to source what your looking for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not looked into this,I will contact them today, thank you for the suggestion


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

to be fair ive dealt with harlow a number of years as have other members and they have always been absolutely honest and the quality of their cars have been excellent. Think this would be a one off incident and just a mistake than can sometimes happen.


----------



## ashleyt (Apr 8, 2021)

Euroexports said:


> to be fair ive dealt with harlow a number of years as have other members and they have always been absolutely honest and the quality of their cars have been excellent. Think this would be a one off incident and just a mistake than can sometimes happen.


100% agree, I don’t want to sound like I’m slagging them off, the guy who was on-site was very apologetic and helpful, maybe I could be wrong about the quality of the car, after all it was built in the 90’s. A nice courtesy call afterwards would have been nice, the whole situation got me in a bad mood from the start. I love their write ups on their site, going into oil pressures, lots of underside pics, it’s what you want and need to see on these cars before viewing. It was kinda annoying as I honestly went there to buy the car, the body kit, spec, look is right up my street if I’m honest, maybe someone who could have been there to explain things to me and take me out in the car could have helped massively, instead I had plenty of time to myself to get fussy with the car I guess.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

ashleyt said:


> 100% agree, I don’t want to sound like I’m slagging them off, the guy who was on-site was very apologetic and helpful, maybe I could be wrong about the quality of the car, after all it was built in the 90’s. A nice courtesy call afterwards would have been nice, the whole situation got me in a bad mood from the start. I love their write ups on their site, going into oil pressures, lots of underside pics, it’s what you want and need to see on these cars before viewing. It was kinda annoying as I honestly went there to buy the car, the body kit, spec, look is right up my street if I’m honest, maybe someone who could have been there to explain things to me and take me out in the car could have helped massively, instead I had plenty of time to myself to get fussy with the car I guess.



i honestly appreciate what you are saying and no doubt it would be very annoying. But genuine mistakes can happen. 
They are absolutely 100% straight up people and no doubt on the quality of their cars is excellent....not just polished up turds but genuinely excellent examples. I am sure my thoughts are backed up by pretty much everyone who has dealt with them.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice EVO


----------

